# [SOLVED]Kernel panic / SATA

## Pryka

Po mału robił mi się bałagan w configu więc zrobiłem konfigurację od zera jajka 2.6.37 i teraz nie mogę wystartować systemu...

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sda5" or unknown-block (0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow-block (0,0)
```

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface (rev b2)

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev c0)
```

Nowa konfiguracja 2.6.37 : http://pastebin.com/UXR8T7cP

Stara konfiguracja 2.6.36 : http://pastebin.com/9YffSytA

ps. przy okazji po kompilacji jądra wywala mi jeszcze coś takiego:

```
WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_open

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_fasync

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_poll

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_ioctl

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_exit

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_init

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_vblank_init

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_mmap

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_core_reclaim_buffers

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_release
```

Last edited by Pryka on Tue Jan 11, 2011 9:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mziab

Zgaduję, że twój kontroler SATA działa w trybie IDE, a nie AHCI. W nowym configu wyłączyłeś CONFIG_ATA_PIIX, przez co system nie widzi dysku. Spróbowałbym od włączenia tego.

----------

## one_and_only

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps. przy okazji po kompilacji jądra wywala mi jeszcze coś takiego:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

O ile masz poprawne dowiązanie /usr/src/linux

----------

## Pryka

@mziab już tak zrobiłem, niestety bez skutku. System dalej nie startuje wywala mi tylko więcej śmieci z debbuga i nie mogę tego przeskrolować wyżej, żeby obaczyć czy powód jest ten sam...

Dysk przestawię sobie na AHCI, ale dopiero jak się z tym uporam, bo mi to spokoju nie da. Tym bardziej, że wcześniej działało, a w tym wydaniu chyba nic nie było ruszane odnośnie dysków...

@one_and_only a jak to dokładnie sprawdzić te dowiązania?

----------

## Pryka

Zrobiłem kopię .config przeinstalowałem od nowa źródła 2.6.37, skopiowałem .config skompilowałem jądro i działa, jakim cudem nie wiem   :Shocked: 

----------

## one_and_only

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @one_and_only a jak to dokładnie sprawdzić te dowiązania?

 

Moduły jądra, które są w portage (virtualbox, nvidia, vhba itp) budują się w oparciu o (ang. "against") źródła jądra, na które wskazuje dowiązanie symboliczne /usr/src/linux. Można to zrobić ręcznie (ln -s) albo poprzez "eselect kernel set + wersja jądra". Moduły te trafiają do opowiedniego katalogu w /lib64/modules, jednak istotne jest, aby je przebudować za każdym razem gdy upgradeujemy/modyfikujemy jądro.

----------

